

Man keeps same Manhattan parking spot for 11 years, feeds meter $36/day - jacoblyles
http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/manhattan/parking_squat_LwA3wlvBMZXHOeDYl7quUJ

======
ebzlo
Say what you want, but he's making more than Groupon.

------
malvim
$11 years?

~~~
malvim
Heh, title changed, my comment makes no sense anymore. :)

